# Are You Living An Alternative Lifestyle? Want Support?



## Lord Strange

O.k dokey, don't plan to turn this into a three ring circus or the cyber version of "Jerry Springer" but are you living an alternative lifestyle? BTW, I don't necessarily mean just being G.L.B.T.Q, but other lifestyles as well.
I thought I would start this thread for people who DO, and may need support. I know how hard it is, 'cuz I came out of the closet about being an A.B (Adult Baby) about twenty years ago. Let me tell you they will (eventually) accept it, and I think being honest can really help since (believe me) the parents get confused as hell.
But anyway, if you need support, I'm here for ya. Even if it's not you living the particular alternative lifestyle but someone in your family. I don't claim to be an expert, but I do claim to have had some experience with this myself. Like I said, I'm 38 and when I turned 19 it was like "I'm done hiding and trying to be someone I can't be" so I came out to the 'rents.
Also, if you have to deal with intolerance from others who either did not like your alternative lifestyle or simply were hateful bigots, can you share how you handled it?


----------



## CooperBoo

fuck yeah, sick


----------



## godsahn

I support this thread.


----------



## RVLG

I don't like how people use the word 'lifestyle'. It implies that everyone with a certain label acts the same. Most of us on StP live outside the norm, so it could be said that we all live 'alternative lifestyles'.

As far as sexuality goes, I don't think anyone really needs to know what I like to do in bed and with whom unless they want in my pants. If someone's curious, I won't hide anything. I simply feel that it isn't so important a topic. I did come out to my parents with some of my fetishes, and it was the most awkward experience I have ever had. I really wouldn't recommend it, especially if they are on the odd or illegal side. I have experience with a variety of fetishes and sexualities, and am also a safe person to talk to if anyone needs advice or wants to chat about it.

Other parts of my 'lifestyle' have caused friction with others. For one thing, I'm a Communist, so that causes obvious problems in the States. For another, I'm a dreadlocked local-food-only vegan obsessed with building a life so green as to actually benefit nature, so I "make life difficult" for people by living the easiest way I can (Honestly it's just them realizing how difficult their own lives are.). You wouldn't believe the hatred behind the "crunchy granola" comments I get. I'm up to six serious death threats and one failed assassination attempt(I'm not joking. Some drunk Tea Bagger tried to kill me for being a 'hippie commie fag'.) among less serious attacks involving things being thrown at me like eggs and bricks. My advice: keep the fuck away from the Deep South. If you aren't white, male, heterosexual, middle class, Christian, American, Republican, and Protestant, the area isn't for you. Thankfully the South is only that bad if you're none of the above like me. */sarcasm*

Most of the time I just ignore their stupidity and move on. When I can't, I have a knife, glock, and pepper-spray. If you're in Canada, you can carry a sword. Anyone who messes with someone carrying a broadsword across hir back is batshit crazy, which is conveniently when you might need the thing.


----------



## acrata4ever

RVLG said:


> My advice: keep the fuck away from the Deep South. If you aren't white, male, heterosexual, middle class, Christian, American, Republican, and Protestant, the area isn't for you. Thankfully the South is only that bad if you're none of the above like me. */sarcasm*
> 
> Most of the time I just ignore their stupidity and move on. When I can't, I have a knife, glock, and pepper-spray. If you're in Canada, you can carry a sword. Anyone who messes with someone carrying a broadsword across hir back is batshit crazy, which is conveniently when you might need the thing.



yeah south sucks but so does upstate new york. got really dirty looks walking with my family there. passing as white can be a curse and a lifesaver, i definately see the privleges but it makes me sick. i was raised a xtian socialist i adhere to those principles but i disagree with other xtians on stp. which is good sheep think is dangerous. yeah republicans and teabaggers are straight up nazis im really hoping for civil war and get this black and white thinking levelled off so the gray thinkers can actually have a change to change things with logic. is a machete considered a sword in canada or a gardening tool? where i live in caribbean america its the tool of choice. auto mechanics, cooking, digging a post hole, divorce etc.


----------



## CXR1037

I honestly have no idea what's going on in this thread and I think that's for the best.

What the holy fuck is an adult baby?

Also I agree with RVLG: keep these things to yourself unless someone wants in your pants!


----------



## acrata4ever

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraphilic_infantilism


----------



## trash diver

I am a bi-polar manic depressive with ADD.I also have a bit of a foot fetish (females).Trying to set a standard of ''normal'' for the human mind is difficult.We are very complex creatures. Bravo,acrata -to thine own self be true.


----------



## acrata4ever

nah im not really a freak. i have no problem with freaks though. and yes a gentleman shakes a transvestites hand the same way one shakes a ladies hand. if you get badgered simply say in a low voice no i wasnt fooled and decline to dance. and keep mingling.


----------



## druid

LOL. I love this shit. I ain't saying anything crazy when I say that unless you were actually born in the south you have no idea what it can really be like. I was and I do. I am on west coast now and love it. I have lost nothing east of Mississippi River. And yeah, I live an alternative life outside the cubicle nation of apple luvin, reality tv brain fucked, tweeting mental incest crazed sheeple. My only goal in this here fucking life is to get back to the land in the so green till it hurts way that I can. Good luck to all, and may the force protect you from the farce.


----------



## dolittle

First, an adult baby is a grown person who likes to be treated as a baby. Dippers, bottles, all that.
Second. As an out gay man, I'd like to say... I do not have a "lifestyle". I have a "life".
And third. I'm bout fed up with folks hating on the South. I was born & reared there. Yes, I am a white male. I'm also a Very OUT gay. It has been my experience that the only bigetry comes from Northerners who watch to meany old movies & don't care to take the time & effort to educate themselves to the truth. OR, just plain old truble makers.
Yes, there is biggetry & hatred & all that in the South. JUST like there is in the North & out West. From my experience, it is mostly promoted by wealthy people who use it as a tool to get more &/or hold onto their wealth. Us poor folk are way to buisy trying to rake up a dollar & feed our families to worry who is doing what. In the South I grew up in, {the POOR part,} the color of U'r skin isn't Near as important as can U pull U'r own wait.
Also, may I please point out, when U walk to the beat of U'r own drum, DON'T be supprised if U'r the only one who hears it.


----------



## Hobacalypse

Could i get some financial support?


----------



## acrata4ever

what is out gay?


----------



## katbastard

dolittle said:


> First, an adult baby is a grown person who likes to be treated as a baby. Dippers, bottles, all that.
> Second. As an out gay man, I'd like to say... I do not have a "lifestyle". I have a "life".
> And third. I'm bout fed up with folks hating on the South. I was born & reared there. Yes, I am a white male. I'm also a Very OUT gay. It has been my experience that the only bigetry comes from Northerners who watch to meany old movies & don't care to take the time & effort to educate themselves to the truth. OR, just plain old truble makers.
> Yes, there is biggetry & hatred & all that in the South. JUST like there is in the North & out West. From my experience, it is mostly promoted by wealthy people who use it as a tool to get more &/or hold onto their wealth. Us poor folk are way to buisy trying to rake up a dollar & feed our families to worry who is doing what. In the South I grew up in, {the POOR part,} the color of U'r skin isn't Near as important as can U pull U'r own wait.
> Also, may I please point out, when U walk to the beat of U'r own drum, DON'T be supprised if U'r the only one who hears it.


YOU might be taken more seriously if YOU use the word "you" instead of U. Mr. Ranty Ranterson


----------



## MiztressWinter

CXR1037 said:


> I honestly have no idea what's going on in this thread and I think that's for the best.
> 
> What the holy fuck is an adult baby?
> 
> Also I agree with RVLG: keep these things to yourself unless someone wants in your pants!



I laughed so hard I fkn choked on that second sentence.

I personally don't give a god damn about anyone else's sexual preferences. I don't judge..and I don't ask either, because unless you're the fucking me, it's none of my business.


----------



## venusinpisces

I worked as a professional dominatrix for a few months and encountered a few guys who could be classified as adult babies while I was there. There is one guy in particular who sticks in my mind. The place I worked at had a waiting area where the girls would wait in between calls and let the guys in and talk to them. So the guy comes in very nicely dressed with his cell phone in hand shouting orders about some project he was working on. No hello, no eye contact, nothing. The other girls were rolling their eyes at his rudeness. Our boss, Kitty, was an elderly woman who had been seeing him for years and she gave me instructions beforehand to walk in unannounced about 2o minutes in. So when I open the door I see her in a little grandmotherly sweater with a kerchief tied under her chin, which is already hilarious because this woman was a scandalous part-time coke dealer who didn't have a nurturing bone in her body. The guy is sprawled out across her lap wearing a diaper, with a bright red face screaming "I DONT WANNA!!" so loud the neighbors could have heard. I could not stop myself from laughing!!!


----------



## Lord Strange

dolittle said:


> First, an adult baby is a grown person who likes to be treated as a baby. Dippers, bottles, all that.
> Second. As an out gay man, I'd like to say... I do not have a "lifestyle". I have a "life".
> And third. I'm bout fed up with folks hating on the South. I was born & reared there. Yes, I am a white male. I'm also a Very OUT gay. It has been my experience that the only bigetry comes from Northerners who watch to meany old movies & don't care to take the time & effort to educate themselves to the truth. OR, just plain old truble makers.
> Yes, there is biggetry & hatred & all that in the South. JUST like there is in the North & out West. From my experience, it is mostly promoted by wealthy people who use it as a tool to get more &/or hold onto their wealth. Us poor folk are way to buisy trying to rake up a dollar & feed our families to worry who is doing what. In the South I grew up in, {the POOR part,} the color of U'r skin isn't Near as important as can U pull U'r own wait.
> Also, may I please point out, when U walk to the beat of U'r own drum, DON'T be supprised if U'r the only one who hears it.


 
Thats cool. Yeah, the South and those who lived there are often stereotyped (sadly). I look at as a regional culture that has many good and noble aspects of it (as do all cultures). I'm glad you don't feel the need to worry about having to be in the closet about being gay. It is a lot easier if you can just be your self without having to worry some idiot might resort to violence.
I don't really care if people agree with my lifestyle or not. Of course, I would appreciate it if the discrimination that sometimes happens to people with alternative lifestyles was done away. I think we can all agree that as long as you do your job at work in a good manner that satisfies the requirements for that job, your sexual orientation or lifestyle shouldn't be used to punish or discriminate against you.


----------



## Lord Strange

CXR1037 said:


> I honestly have no idea what's going on in this thread and I think that's for the best.
> 
> What the holy fuck is an adult baby?
> 
> Also I agree with RVLG: keep these things to yourself unless someone wants in your pants!



Thats funny; why is it that vanilla heterosexual couples seem to suck each others face off in public? I ask, because it seems (as far as I can see), that vanilla heterosexuals are ALWAYS pushing their sexuality in other's people faces. So my answer would be that when the vanilla heterosexuals stop pushing their sexuality into MY face, then I will return the favor.


----------



## katbastard

Lord Strange said:


> Thats funny; why is it that vanilla heterosexual couples seem to suck each others face off in public? I ask, because it seems (as far as I can see), that vanilla heterosexuals are ALWAYS pushing their sexuality in other's people faces. So my answer would be that when the vanilla heterosexuals stop pushing their sexuality into MY face, then I will return the favor.


ok how do i put this... I've got kids you see, and when 2 people are are kisses, or "sucking each others face off "in public no matter if its is two men, two ladies, or a hetro couple, that vanilla display of affection in public is ok for my kids to see. now if some person was say, crushing small living things, having sexual fun with an animal, bdsm games or dress up as a baby breast feeding and sitting in a shitty diaper in public where my kids could see, prepare for a hate crime to happen on you, by me.
my lady and i are pretty far from vanilla in our sex life, but i would not display those things in a public.


----------



## Vonuist

I identify as asexual, I don't want support, I just wish people would stop assuming that I was abused as a kid or some other cliched explanation for my "problem".

As Shakespeare had it, "man delights not me: no, nor woman neither"


----------



## 12xPUKEx12

katbastard said:


> ok how do i put this... I've got kids you see, and when 2 people are are kisses, or "sucking each others face off "in public no matter if its is two men, two ladies, or a hetro couple, that vanilla display of affection in public is ok for my kids to see. now if some person was say, crushing small living things, having sexual fun with an animal, bdsm games or dress up as a baby breast feeding and sitting in a shitty diaper in public where my kids could see, prepare for a hate crime to happen on you, by me.
> my lady and i are pretty far from vanilla in our sex life, but i would not display those things in a public.


yah dude if thats what you do keep it to yourself, im a total wierdo but thats fucking gross. sorta like being a reverse baby raper. this is a site for train riders and squatters, and i dont know too many train riders that would take kindly to this sort of thing...


----------



## acrata4ever

what about topless fat guys with breasts on the beach man! theres no law against that shit man! some fat guy with huge headlights with long hair growing out his nipples thats gotta be confusing to infants. and could possibly scar them for life. WHATS WRONG WITH SOCIETY! fuck! shit! nobody ever thinks of the kids man (sigh)


----------



## 12xPUKEx12

/\hahahahaha/\


----------



## EphemeralStick

Well, seeing as I can say that I live an alternative lifestyle (though I REALLY dislike using that term) I don't feel the need to talk about it or tell anyone of it unless its relevant to the conversation at hand. It's not that I'm ashamed, its just that its pretty much my business and no one has to know it. Personally I can't stand when people throw their life choices into my face expecting some sort of validation. Let me be me, and you can be you.


----------



## Lord Strange

12xPUKEx12 said:


> yah dude if thats what you do keep it to yourself, im a total wierdo but thats fucking gross. sorta like being a reverse baby raper. this is a site for train riders and squatters, and i dont know too many train riders that would take kindly to this sort of thing...



Wow. I didn;t imagine such massive negativity when Iopened this thread. I feel like I have to address some issues.

First, there is never a reason to be violent for stupid reasons that you don'rt like how a person acts or looks. Now, if they are a perv and trying to assault you, then that's a different story. I mean, you can make a good argument that if you didnlt deal with the said perv, they might have continued their assault. BUT..to argue that a person's lifestyle justifies an act of violence and aggression is both illegal, immoral and ignorant.

Second, I don't push my lifestyle on others. I respect the rule of law. In fact, considering the fact that the so called "normal" people flaunt their sexuality, I find all this concern quite absurd. If anyone needs to restrain themselves from day in and day out pushing their sexuality on others it's straights.

Third, while I appreciate your comments (which I do), this was NOT meant for tha haters, the willfully ignorant or for those who choose, quite frankly, to make sweeping statements and engage in stereotyping. I have always assumed that more liberally minded people were, in general, the most open minded and the most willing to avoid using stereotypes. I always assumed that they would know better then to make blanket statements and to attempt ad hominem attacks. I mean, these are the people who fought for equal rights for African-Americans, so it was natural for me to assume this.

Sadly, bigotry and stereotyping is alive and well in America. Lastly, I was wrong to believe that the all the people here were mature enough to handle this subject. So in the end, my bad. I didn't realize that some of the people here lacked the maturity, the integrity or the critical thinking skills necessary to discuss this issue.

Please forgive me for bringing it up. Now I know better and I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## dolittle

I've always been "out". Couldn't help but be, when I see something I want I'm not bashful about trying to get it. So the guys in my hood knew from an early age, if they didn't want their p*ckers used as pasafiers, Don't waggle them in front of me. Up till my early teens, I cought greiff over it, had a few fights that I always lost. But I had a weapon no one elts had... Mom. Folks were flat out terrafide of my Mom. In my early teens, I learnt how to "puff up". No matter how afraid U are inside when some one comes for U, get in their face & be Loud about it. This puts them in a slight state of shock, giving U time to get the hell out of dodge! 
As for the adult baby... sounds kinda kinky to me. Lady knows, I've done some out there things on my time. Wearing a diaper would be kinda mild, but could be fun, too.


----------



## Puckett

Lord Strange said:


> If anyone needs to restrain themselves from day in and day out pushing their sexuality on others it's straights.



im straight, do i walk around telling gays and other people they are going to hell for not being straight....NO. do i walk around man handling my boyfriend...NO. i do kiss and grab ass in public but not so open where everyone can see unless you were already looking at me. i dont really give a fuck what you do. so i dont say im pushing being straight on anyone. do what you want in the bed room but i dont want to see it in public. and unless im going to fuck you i dont need to know what goes on in your personal life.


----------



## dolittle

Hmmm... Seems I'm tardy for the party. I'd already posted that last one b4 my phn decided to show me ALL the text. Think I will exit stage left. But b4 I go, I got to make this one little statement... I didn't know this was a forum for train hoppers & squatters only. Judging from the list in the forum section, I thought it was for everyone who doesn't fit in the "box". Once again, I thought I'd found my place, just to learn I don't fit hear either.


----------



## katbastard

this forum is not for train riders or squatters only, we have lots of arm chair know it all too. and some freaks it seems. so kick back and stay awhile, ignore the ass holes and you will fit here just fine


----------



## katbastard

Lord Strange said:


> Please forgive me for bringing it up. Now I know better and I won't make that mistake again.



awesome


----------



## acrata4ever

call me a pig but im really upset martin air no longer flies to the usa. it was really retro all female stewardesses in 50s type uniforms and pilbox hats all under 30 and not fat. then id get to the usa and old hags and gay fat bald male stewardesses mad at the world dressed like mailmen and treating you like shit. turkish air is coollots of hotties but klm is starting to look like the usa. i mean if im on vacation i want to be comfy with a nice view of everything. not some asshole who never smiles gives me the sour puss when i ask for something and is in my face gay. sue me i pine for a different era. if you hate your job quit it.


----------



## katbastard

acrata4ever said:


> call me a pig but im really upset martin air no longer flies to the usa. it was really retro all female stewardesses in 50s type uniforms and pilbox hats all under 30 and not fat. then id get to the usa and old hags and gay fat bald male stewardesses mad at the world dressed like mailmen and treating you like shit. turkish air is coollots of hotties but klm is starting to look like the usa. i mean if im on vacation i want to be comfy with a nice view of everything. not some asshole who never smiles gives me the sour puss when i ask for something and is in my face gay. sue me i pine for a different era. if you hate your job quit it.


what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## EphemeralStick

acrata4ever said:


> these big fat bald male american stewardesses that go pfttttttt and roll their eyes if you ask for a pillow.


Um I don't quite understand the relevance to the topic?


----------



## soledad

never heard that adult baby thing. could have guessed it existed probably. as a new father... i don't know what to think.


----------



## katbastard

(eeew)


----------



## soledad

i would like support. to know how to not make my son grow up to ...not grow up.
reminds me of something i've been thinking about though. i don't get dudes who are really into tits. seeing a baby suckon'em made me realize breasts are not that "sexual" or don't have to be. i mean whatever ya ya.
something strange in the US about dudes running around shouting "tits!" and drinking cow's milk though.


----------



## acrata4ever

kat just delete it was actually a joke gone wrong


----------



## acrata4ever

soledad said:


> i would like support. to know how to not make my son grow up to ...not grow up.
> reminds me of something i've been thinking about though. i don't get dudes who are really into tits. seeing a baby suckon'em made me realize breasts are not that "sexual" or don't have to be. i mean whatever ya ya.
> something strange in the US about dudes running around shouting "tits!" and drinking cow's milk though.



i agree i like asbestos


----------



## katbastard

acrata4ever said:


> kat just delete it was actually a joke gone wrong


its all good man, just got to pick the time and place to make jokes


----------



## Earth

Lets see......

Three really really really bad relationships over say 17 years,
with the last one being the icing on the fucking cake.

Somebody on this thread earlier here mentioned being asexual.
I like that, as in retrospect I can now see that I was ALWAYS happiest when alone

I also realize / learned that it was up to me to correct any problems I was having,
and in a way,
that's where my last relationship actually paid off because I learned to never trust,
depend on
or
even love anyone ever again.....

Today, I have no headaches, worries, or stress, games,etc.......
I am truly free.............

( - and besides, if I ever want it - I can always pay  )


----------

